# Wallpapers for OS X 10.6.8



## AM_SOS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,

This one has to do with getting some new wallpapers for OS X 10.6.8. I have to admit that for some strange reason I am unable to come across any site where I can download fresh wallpapers for the OS.

As far as I know the Apple website has no provision for downloading wallpapers.

So, where do I get new one's from? !

Thanks!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello AM_SOS :wave:

You might be interested in Uncover Mountain Lion Hidden Wallpapers.

Also, check out this website: OS X Mountain Lion HD desktop wallpaper : High Definition : Fullscreen : Mobile : Dual Monitor


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

60 Most Beautiful Apple (Mac OS X Leopard) Wallpapers
check this one


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And image can be used as a wallpaper in OS X. You don't need to have special images. In the Desktop Preference Pane, click the + button at the bottom of the list on the left side, select the folder that holds the image(s) you want to use and then OK. Now the folder will show up and you can click on it to see all the images inside to select from on the right. You can also drag an image's icon from the Finder to the preview window to use that image for the desktop.


----------

